# Maine Cloth Diaper Co.



## percemommy (Jul 8, 2007)

Petite Fuzzi Bunz are on clearance for $13.95 each!

FREE 10 pack of fleece/organic wonder wipes when you order $100 or more and mention 'free wipes' in the order comment box at check-out. Plus FREE SHIPPING on all orders $99 or more!

Winter Clearance Sale, up to 60% off select items!

Offer expires Jan 24, 2010.
http://www.maineclothdiaper.com
"Saving the Planet, One Dump at a Time!"


----------

